# First Fatty



## dogboa (Oct 21, 2017)

I decided to make my first fatty. It is Jimmy Deans original bulk sausage, filled with homemade, bulk andouille sausage (unsmoked), homemade boudin, Cajun "Trinity" (sauteed and cooled) and cojita cheese. I have dubbed it the "Cajun Hog Log".


----------



## chesapeakesmoke (Oct 21, 2017)

Looks great, was that regular or thin sliced bacon you used (looks nice and crispy)?


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 21, 2017)

That looks fantastic!
And what a great name for it!
Al


----------



## ab canuck (Oct 21, 2017)

Looks and sounds great. Any sliced shots?


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 21, 2017)

Awesome looking Cajun Hog Log fatty! Points!

Would also like to see a sliced photo if you have one.

Ed


----------



## dogboa (Oct 22, 2017)

Here is the fatty cut in half.






The bacon was thin sliced. I used the same for the ABTs that went with the fatty. I like my ABTs done vertical. The fatty and ABTs were done on my BGE using cherry chunks.


----------



## sauced (Nov 2, 2017)

Looks real good....I'll take a couple of slices!!  :)


----------



## troutman (Nov 2, 2017)

Excellent first attempt, nice crispy bacon.  Love it !!!  (oh yea great name too :) )


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 2, 2017)

Looks good!


----------



## lovethemeats (Nov 2, 2017)

That was a good looking fatty for it being your first one. Liked the combo of the ABT'S that you had to go with it.
Hats off to you. 
Points for sure. 
I'm getting ready to do one for Friday.
Rob


----------



## griz400 (Nov 2, 2017)

Awesome lookin fattie--points to you  :cool:   where is the eggs ????


----------



## disco (Nov 2, 2017)

Find fatty for a fine like! Great smoke!

Disco


----------



## dogboa (Nov 3, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Awesome lookin fattie--points to you  :cool:   *where is the eggs* ????



Eggs?


----------



## griz400 (Nov 3, 2017)

2 slices of fattie and 3 eggs over easy ...


----------



## dogboa (Nov 4, 2017)

griz400 said:


> 2 slices of fattie and 3 eggs over easy ...



Ah, I gotcha. I originally thought you meant to put hard boiled eggs in the center, like a German style meatloaf. I think this Cajun style fatty would be great along side some rice with a nice Creole or Cajun gravy/sauce.


----------

